# Axminster AWFS18 scroll saw...



## Mark68 (12 May 2007)

Hi..

I've just noticed that axminster has knocked a few pounds off of the AWFS18.

Time to invest in one i think!!!

I've just been searching through the older posts,,reading whats been written about them,,and got a couple of questions.

Now that they been out a little while,,and i would imagine that you folk have got use to them,,,are your opinions still the same about them?? or have any little bad points crept in??

Also the blades,,might sound stupid,,but are they all the same lenght,,,got a few dozen here of really fine one's 4/0 and 6/0's,,which are 5 inch long,,will they fit in the machine???

Thanks.
Mark


----------



## chrispuzzle (12 May 2007)

Mark -

I am still very pleased with my Ax after six months.

I haven't had any issues develop with the saw and I think with the price drop advertised at the moment it's an even better buy. Doesn't seem to have any real competition at all sub-£200, now that Delta is out of the UK market.

Of course we still wait breathlessly to hear about the SIP that has been out for what, two years now, but nobody has owned up to buying one.

EDIT: Oh yeah, 5" pinless blades.

Chris


----------



## Mark68 (14 May 2007)

Hi.

Thanks Chris.

Well, Just taken the plunge and ordered one  .

Looking forward to getting it,,and having a "play" about with it,,,Hopefully will open up a whole new field of woodworking.

I gather from the posts it's worthwhile getting the Hegner quick change blade clamp too ???

Mark.


----------



## chrispuzzle (14 May 2007)

Mark -

Welcome to the Honorable Society of Ax-men then!

I gather it is worthwile, yes, but since I cut jigsaw puzzles and do not have to change the blade every few minutes to do all those inside cuts for fretwork, I haven't gotten around to it yet.

However, clamps don't all last forever, with the constant tightening and untightening, so one might as well buy spares anyway, in which case why not try the Hegner specials.

Chris


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 May 2007)

Mark,

You won't regret getting the Ax - it is a sweet saw, and a bargain for under £200.

I have had mine since Christmas, and haven't found any issues yet.

The Hegner clamps, and particularly the quick change one, are well worth investing in. I leave the quick change clamp in the saw all the time now, even if I'm not doing pierced work. that way, I have twice as many bottom blade clamps available to me, and I set all of them up with a blade before I start cutting - saves a bit of time when the blade breaks.

All the best.

Gary


----------



## Mark68 (15 May 2007)

Many thanks Ax-men.

Can't wait to get it,, got a old book a couple of years ago about scroll saws with quite a few different patterns in it to do,,so will give me something to "play" about with and get use to it.

The hegner clamps i will certainly get hold of.

Mark.


----------

